# Cheapest way to buy bulk Shae butter for Aussies



## MrsHearnie (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi everyone,

First time poster to this forum so hi! I'm new to all this but am looking into making body butter.

It seems that buying Shae, cocoa etc butters is quite pricey!!?? Does anyone know what's the best way to purchase these materials for Australian delivery?I looked into Amazon, good prices but shipping is a killer!

Thanks in advance for any help

Bel


----------



## Relle (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't buy shea at the moment, but just did a quick search and they all are around the same price of $30 kg here. The cheapest is Heirloom at $26 or $120 - 5kg. The dearest is Aussie soap supplies at $45 kg. 

Unfortunately adding on postage from O/S does make it heaps dearer.


----------



## cinta (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow, I've never spent that much on shea butter! I get it for $18.70 a kg, or 5kg for $58.85 from Auroma. I live within driving distance from their store, so I'm lucky enough to be able to pick it up rather than pay for postage. Not sure what their postage costs are like, but it would probably still work out cheaper to order from them. 

http://www.auroma.com.au/cpa/htm/index.asp


----------



## cinta (Dec 19, 2011)

Relle, Auroma has a shipping calculator, and to ship 5kg of Shea to Sydney would cost just $11.37. Total of $70.22 for 5kg of Shea shipped to you...much cheaper option! And their shea is lovely


----------



## MrsHearnie (Dec 19, 2011)

cinta said:
			
		

> Wow, I've never spent that much on shea butter! I get it for $18.70 a kg, or 5kg for $58.85 from Auroma. I live within driving distance from their store, so I'm lucky enough to be able to pick it up rather than pay for postage. Not sure what their postage costs are like, but it would probably still work out cheaper to order from them.
> 
> http://www.auroma.com.au/cpa/htm/index.asp



Fantastic!!!! I can go & collect too! Thank you so much for this link


----------



## MrsHearnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> I don't buy shea at the moment, but just did a quick search and they all are around the same price of $30 kg here. The cheapest is Heirloom at $26 or $120 - 5kg. The dearest is Aussie soap supplies at $45 kg.
> 
> Unfortunately adding on postage from O/S does make it heaps dearer.



& thank you Relle for linking me to those other stores. Very helpful as well


----------



## Relle (Dec 19, 2011)

cinta said:
			
		

> Relle, Auroma has a shipping calculator, and to ship 5kg of Shea to Sydney would cost just $11.37. Total of $70.22 for 5kg of Shea shipped to you...much cheaper option! And their shea is lovely



Thanks for the info Cinta, I'll keep that one handy. Like you I go to NCS and pick up my FO's. Just checked and they have it down as 5 litres for $58, so I wonder why they go from kgs to litres when thats a liquid measure.


----------

